# Food from your home country



## Nitsan (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Being an expat myself I know I have those moment where I just miss a certain dish from back home....a drink or a snack....
And being a big foodie I love learning of new cuisines and cultures through food.

Do you have those moments too?
When you want to get some Mexican/ African/ food from your home country...where do you go?
Do you know any specializing store around the Netherlands?


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Nitsan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Being an expat myself I know I have those moment where I just miss a certain dish from back home....a drink or a snack....
> And being a big foodie I love learning of new cuisines and cultures through food.
> ...


Which country are you from? There aren't any flags in your profile which tell us that.


----------



## Nitsan (Mar 25, 2015)

Heya, yes sorry....didn't have time to work on my profile yet 
Just added the flags


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Nitsan said:


> Heya, yes sorry....didn't have time to work on my profile yet
> Just added the flags


OK, but then the next question is where d'you live. There are plenty of shops in Amsterdam for example that provide the homegrown variety, but you might not live here. 

Kosher restaurants, shops and food in the Netherlands. - NIK - Nederlands Israëlitisch Kerkgenootschap


----------



## Nitsan (Mar 25, 2015)

I live next to Zwolle atm but planing on relocating to Den Haag, getting closer to the action 
Where are you from?


----------

